# "Applying Your Personal Settings" Hang



## dannaswolcott (May 18, 2008)

When I log in my domain, I get the "Applying Your Personal Settings" Message for about 10 min before the workstation logs in. Why is this? Can someone please help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gkeepleft (May 22, 2008)

Try going into your connection properties and try adding the ip address of your DNS to the prefered DNS box. this is a known problem with microsoft when a client takes a while to connect to AD (provided you are on a domain).

this has worked for me before. 

good luck.


----------

